# New to Roamio. Need input



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

I am planning on cutting the cord. The Roamio seems to be the only package unit out there. My only real issue is with reports of advertising. Can someone give an idea how intrusive it is and if it can be turned off?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

From my perspective it's not only not intrusive, I've never noticed advertising.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Go ahead, cut the cord. 

After 8 months of buying a Roamio Basic, I now hardly notice the ads. They Are annoying but lately have been about new tv series (eg iZombie) which is more news than advertising. And about Onepass. It has been quite a while since I have seen one that is Not TV related.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The only ad I find invasive is the ad that sometimes appears on the progress bar when you hit pause/play/ff/rw.

The good news is that there's a remote code you can press that makes the progress bar disappear very quickly, which basically neutralizes it.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Do a google image search, for example "tivo advertising pause".


----------



## drkmstr (Nov 23, 2013)

sjmaye said:


> I am planning on cutting the cord. The Roamio seems to be the only package unit out there. My only real issue is with reports of advertising. Can someone give an idea how intrusive it is and if it can be turned off?


The only ads I have ever noticed is an ad promoting a TV show.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Agreed. Most of the ads I've seen recently are for OnePass, which is essentially just user training on the new feature.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah OnePass, but enough already.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you guys really consider the discovery bar at the top advertising? That is a pretty broad definition of advertising, especially considering the point of this thread.










The only real advertising I have ever seen on the TiVo HDUI is associated with the pause bar (shortcut keys can make this go away) or at the bottom of the my shows listing. But frankly I don't remember when the last time I saw either...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I really have never understood why some people get so worked up over the TiVo "ads". They are very unobtrusive. If you can watch a movie and not get upsed over the product placement, or watch a NASCAR race and not get worked up over the sponsors "ads" on the cars, then the TiVo ads shouldn't bother you. I honestly don't even notice them unless I consciously choose to look for them.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I haven't ever noticed any ads either, but for some reason I have 6 super mega packs of Bounty paper towels stacked all over my house from the last time I went to Costco! 

I wonder what I was thinking that day?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I really have never understood why some people get so worked up over the TiVo "ads". They are very unobtrusive. If you can watch a movie and not get upsed over the product placement, or watch a NASCAR race and not get worked up over the sponsors "ads" on the cars, then the TiVo ads shouldn't bother you. I honestly don't even notice them unless I consciously choose to look for them.


I know - you get a guy like the OP who has heard horror stories over "all the ads" and it just doesn't represent reality.

I have seen cable systems that have ads injected in the grid and really obtrusive stuff. TiVo has ads? Not really..

What I have shown in the images above represents the totality of TiVo advertisement strategies - and like I said, I don't remember the last time I actually saw a real ad. Are they still doing them at all?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't mean to stir the pot (please don't flame me, it's just my view), but I dislike the advertising: especially on the progress bar when paused, and also at the end of my Shows list and in the Discovery bar. It's just advertising put in my face from my device--feels like an invasion of my world (it's as much psychological as actual, like the telemarketers my telephone answering system screens multiple times a day, which I hear in the background). It feels similar to the Yahoo mail text ad that Yahoo puts at the top of one's email listing.

Having said that, yes, they are relatively unobtrusive and life goes on even with them there. They should not stop one from purchasing a TiVo box.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

Thank you for all the input. I have had a Tivo before the ads (were added) and thought it a great device. I just abhor advertising like a couple others here. 

Thank you especially Bradleys for your screenshots. So I fully understand, the only advertising for products is really during the pause button? I won't see popups in show in the corners, bottom, or top of the screen?

Can someone also fill me in on the available stream channels? I currently use Roku. I was wondering how many of these streaming channels are on the Roamio.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

RE: ads

I hate them too, but everything would cost more without them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sjmaye said:


> Thank you for all the input. I have had a Tivo before the ads (were added) and thought it a great device. I just abhor advertising like a couple others here.
> 
> Thank you especially Bradleys for your screenshots. So I fully understand, the only advertising for products is really during the pause button? I won't see popups in show in the corners, bottom, or top of the screen?
> 
> Can someone also fill me in on the available stream channels? I currently use Roku. I was wondering how many of these streaming channels are on the Roamio.


No popups, although every now-and-again a "record this" emblem will appear in the upper right of the screen--press the thumbs-up button on the remote and the show being advertised will be added to your to-do list. After maybe 10-15 seconds, the emblem will go away. Not obtrusive. And the feature seems to be malfunctioning nowadays: I rarely see it during live broadcasts and tend to see it in recorded shows, but it just appears during a show without indicating what it relates to--odd/weird.

Also, the other ads: a selected show being advertised on the Discover bar when you go to My Shows; a text line ad may be added to the end of your My Shows listing; and the ad along the progress bar when you pause (which you can eliminate by pressing the down key on the lower circle pad).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ncted said:


> RE: ads
> 
> I hate them too, but everything would cost more without them.


Ya' know, I might be the type who willingly would pay an extra $25 (or $50?) in my lifetime subscription to avoid 'em. Similar to the option Amazon has with its Kindle, I believe.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> No popups, although every now-and-again a "record this" emblem will appear in the upper right of the screen--press the thumbs-up button on the remote and the show being advertised will be added to your to-do list. After maybe 10-15 seconds, the emblem will go away. Not obtrusive. And the feature seems to be malfunctioning nowadays: I rarely see it during live broadcasts and tend to see it in recorded shows, but it just appears during a show without indicating what it relates to--odd/weird..


Those notifications "record this show" are a feature not an advertisement. They are presented during a commercial for a series giving you a quick option to record it if you are interested.

it is based on a tag then broadcaster paces in the stream - and has been used mostly by the major broadcast networks. (note, this is not selling a product, it is offering a one step record option for a show.) And yes, you will hear a audible ping during fast forward.

I know somebody mentioned that the tag seemed to be out of sync during a live broadcast (SNL 40 if I remember correctly) However, I do not believe we have heard of a consistent or recurring problem.

Perfect scenerio - the option to press thumbs up during a commercial for program would be universal and not require the icon at all. Now that would be cool!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

sjmaye said:


> Thank you for all the input. I have had a Tivo before the ads (were added) and thought it a great device. I just abhor advertising like a couple others here.
> 
> Thank you especially Bradleys for your screenshots. So I fully understand, the only advertising for products is really during the pause button? I won't see popups in show in the corners, bottom, or top of the screen?
> 
> Can someone also fill me in on the available stream channels? I currently use Roku. I was wondering how many of these streaming channels are on the Roamio.


Yes, just on the pause button - but not all the time. I cannot remember the last time I actually saw one. If you press the Clear button it will go away, we also have a code that can be entered that automatically enables clear on pause and it just flashes for a quick moment.

Available stream channels? I am not sure what you are asking. The Mini supports Netflix, Amazon, Youtube, Hulu, Vudu and Yahoo Stream... It will also stream anything live or recorded from your Mini.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The only ad I find invasive is the ad that sometimes appears on the progress bar when you hit pause/play/ff/rw.
> 
> The good news is that there's a remote code you can press that makes the progress bar disappear very quickly, which basically neutralizes it.


what's the remote code?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

passname22 said:


> what's the remote code?


While playing back a recording, hit Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Those notifications "record this show" are a feature not an advertisement. They are presented during a commercial for a series giving you a quick option to record it if you are interested.


One person's feature is another person's advertisement.  And as I mentioned, the feature/ad seems to be malfunctioning for me, as I generally get it during recorded shows, not live shows, and during the show itself (with no mention as to what it refers to) and not during commercials.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> While playing back a recording, hit Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select.


ty, i love these hidden codes. Any more hidden codes? I got this and 30skip.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

passname22 said:


> ty, i love these hidden codes. Any more hidden codes? I got this and 30skip.


Why would you need a code for the 30 second skip? Isn't that the default of the 
->|
button on the remote?


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> Why would you need a code for the 30 second skip? Isn't that the default of the
> ->|
> button on the remote?


default is scan


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

passname22 said:


> default is scan


I'm not referring to the fast forward/scan button (>>), but the button that is below it with the arrow pointing towards the line. This should either skip forward 30 seconds or to the next 15 minute hash mark.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

pfiagra said:


> I'm not referring to the fast forward/scan button (>>), but the button that is below it with the arrow pointing towards the line. This should either skip forward 30 seconds or to the next 15 minute hash mark.


Yeah on the Roamio the >| button is a 30 second scan by default, as opposed to an instant 30 second skip. I prefer the skip myself.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah on the Roamio the >| button is a 30 second scan by default, as opposed to an instant 30 second skip. I prefer the skip myself.


Sorry. I assumed30s skip and 30s scan were one and the same thing. My bad.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah on the Roamio the >| button is a 30 second scan by default, as opposed to an instant 30 second skip. I prefer the skip myself.


As a long-time skipper, I thought that I would prefer the skip function as well, but surprisingly have ended up in the scan camp--I'm sometimes catching ads or promotions for shows that I want to see, and the time to scan versus to skip is just slightly more. But who knows--maybe I'll grow out of this phase.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> to the next 15 minute hash mark.


I see the 15minute lines on the bar but how do you skip to next 15minutes? when I press the button once it skips 30seconds but when I hold and press it skips till the end.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

passname22 said:


> I see the 15minute lines on the bar but how do you skip to next 15minutes? when I press the button once it skips 30seconds but when I hold and press it skips till the end.


While you are fast-forwarding, hitting the skip button will go to the next 15-minute mark(s). It works in reverse too. If you are rewinding, hitting the instant replay button will skip to the previous hash mark(s).


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> As a long-time skipper, I thought that I would prefer the skip function as well, but surprisingly have ended up in the scan camp--I'm sometimes catching ads or promotions for shows that I want to see, and the time to scan versus to skip is just slightly more. But who knows--maybe I'll grow out of this phase.


I don't care about ads or promotion for new shows since I always record new shows on my own to see if I like it or not. It's just faster to skip all the commerical, instead of pressing FF 3 times and pressing play. I just press the skip buttom 6-8times(fast press) and I'm back to where I left in less than 2seconds 



tarheelblue32 said:


> While you are fast-forwarding, hitting the skip button will go to the next 15-minute mark(s). It works in reverse too. If you are rewinding, hitting the instant replay button will skip to the previous hash mark(s).


cool! thanks, I been wondering how to use 15min mark but was too lazy to make a new thread about it.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> As a long-time skipper, I thought that I would prefer the skip function as well, but surprisingly have ended up in the scan camp--I'm sometimes catching ads or promotions for shows that I want to see, and the time to scan versus to skip is just slightly more. But who knows--maybe I'll grow out of this phase.


I tried the 30s skip function now (since I just found out about it), but switched back to the 30s scan. I guess I'm just too used to the scan when I press the ADVANCE button (which apparently is the official TiVo name for that button).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Options are good things.  (Now, if TiVo would only hear that with regard to the My Shows listing . . . .)


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The only ad I find invasive is the ad that sometimes appears on the progress bar when you hit pause/play/ff/rw.
> 
> The good news is that there's a remote code you can press that makes the progress bar disappear very quickly, which basically neutralizes it.


I can't get to work on my mini. It took 5 tries on my roamio but I just tried it like 15times on my mini.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

passname22 said:


> I can't get to work on my mini. It took 5 tries on my roamio but I just tried it like 15times on my mini.


Works for me. Are you playing a *recording while doing it?


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Works for me. Are you playing a *recording while doing it?


yeah, tried it on a different recording and it worked now.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The only ad I find invasive is the ad that sometimes appears on the progress bar when you hit pause/play/ff/rw.


I've never seen the pop-up ad on the progress bar when hitting play/ff/rw. I've only ever seen it when hitting pause.


----------

